# Tips for buying a puppy



## callen510 (Nov 20, 2013)

I am looking for a sweet cuddler for a pet only. I have located some very reputable breeders using this site and the AMA. When I go visit, what should I look for physically and emotionally on/in the puppy and the puppy parents? I'm a newbie so any advice is most appreciated. The age I am looking at is at least 12 weeks old 

ps what is a trackback listed below 
Send Trackbacks to (Separate multiple URLs with spaces):


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

If you go to Forums and look under "Breeders" there are a few stickies that can help you. They are the first threads at the top of the page. They tell the proper buying etiquette and how to tell if you're dealing with an ethical breeder.


----------



## callen510 (Nov 20, 2013)

thanks!! I've done the hardest part - I have found the breeder. Now I need to know what to look for on the puppy and also what to look for on the puppy's parents. thx again


----------

